# Treatment for Pred/Steroid induced muscle wasting?



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi. My poor Boomer has developed a very pointy head and boney spine at the age of 10. He looks a bit skeletal unless I put some weight on him, which I don't like to do because of his joints. We all know the drill.

Some of it is just from aging, but it was also suggested to me that it could be from Pred/Steroid use, which he has used as needed all his life for hotspots.

It was further suggested to take him to a "naturopathic vet" (I don't even know what that is) and he could be put on some diet or supplements to enhance his head muscles back up. 

Has anyone ever heard of this before? If so, do you know what's involved? He's already on a special diet for his allergies so I wanted to see if it would even be realistic to look into in the first place.

Thanks in advance, Dawn S.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody was on large doses of pred for his AIHA for over 6 months. He was on 1 mg/lb of weight, so 60 mg/ day. It def lead to a change in the shape of his head... much thinner, and wasting of his muscles. He still has some spine/ hip weakness but we try to exercise him moderately and keep him on a high dose of omega 3's and good food. Oh, he is also on cosequin DS.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Pred is NASTY stuff. I was put on it when first diagnosed with rheumatoid arthrist about 25 years ago. I have that crap in every single joint. But I didn't stay on it long. Once I found out that you can become dependent on it, and what damage it can do, I stopped taking it. I was on another med at the same time and did take it for a while.

O have been luckdy that my arthRA has moved very, very slowlyg over the years and even tho i have stiff fingers and joints and some pain, i manage to get by on allegve and don't even take it every day.

If you can keep your boy off those steorids, do so. But I do understand they are needed soemtimes.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder if feeding a food higher in protein content would help? I know that's what the vet at the rehab where my mom's dog is feeds him to help keep muscle wasting as much since he can't use his back legs.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the input and suggestions. He's on a ton of supplements but I will look into the high protein diet. Makes sense. Interestingly since we got Gladys he hasn't been having so many hot spot issues as much. I think we've used way less pred. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Duke was on pred when diagnosed with lymphoma. His regular vet told me to get him hard bones - nyla or sterilized - to help with his chewing and that that would help build up the muscles in his head again.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We noticed Casey was losing muscle mass in his legs and body. He still is at a healthy weight, but my mom has been adding 1-2 tbsp per meal of wet food onto his dry meal. The wet food is 98% meat, it is Wysong brand.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Older dogs typically lose muscle when they hit a certain age. My boy was 10 when it happened. It was practically overnight! The only thing you can do is make sure he gets adequate high quality protein. It was previously thought that older dogs need less protein, but it is known that they actually need MORE protein. So unless he has kidney problems that your vet is treating with diet, I'd look into putting him on a higher protein food. Unfortunately, it's unlikely that he will ever gain back the muscle that he has lost, but hopefully he won't continue to lose any more.


----------



## ladyhawk (Mar 9, 2010)

Dawn

I will be taking my four year old golden to an alternative vet in a couple of weeks. He has lost his head mass from what we thought was MMM (test came back negative) or possibly lepto. He was treated for both illnesses with pred and doxycycline. He is off all meds except thyro and is doing awesome.

When I take him to the alternative vet she will do a history and acupuncture on him. Though I am seeing improvement in his muscles it is my hope that the acupuncture will rev up his immune system and help stimulate his head muscles. 

I will let you know how it goes.

Robin & Shiloh


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the more suggestions everyone! Yeah, it seems like it happened overnight!
As for the chewbones, since we got Gladys, Boomer has been in his second childhood stealing her chewbones, so we'll see if that helps. And he's been going for acupuncture for a few months now too, so hopefully that will help as well.
I got some great suggestions, thanks everyone! 
I did increase the amount I feed him a bit and he looks a lot better, he filled out.


----------

